# Big bang for little buck



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

great review. i saw this sander too but i too have been skeptical to buy it because of its price and because of what i have heard of Black and Deckers quality over the years. my firestorm tools have been good though so i guess that their firestorm branch must be somewhat better than the regular tools. thanks for the review.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great review - lots of info about your conclusions. It's very nice to hear that B&D is still making some good products!


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Hit and Miss with Black and Decker. I have an old B&D miter saw that seems like it will never die. I also have a benchtop workmate that makes a fine extra vise and then there's my old jigsaw. The Jigsaw is worthless in my opinion, but I keep it because it was my Grandfathers tool and he made some pretty cool stuff with it. 
Nice review and I was looking at these recently too. I may give it a shot.
Thanks for the post!


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I like black and decker, they seem to make a good value tool. Even if it's not the Festool with 20 diffrent features like, rotex, automatic dust collection system, and auto pilot  it still does the job with affecient and good results. Great review.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just bought one too. I agree with you 100%. I think it was a steal. We will see how long it lasts though. mike


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Guy's!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

it seems like not all B & D tools are created equal. I'll be shooting out to the store today to pick this one up. I'll write a review in a couple of weeks after i get some use. thanks for the review.


----------

